# Coopers Lager - Recipe



## 3GumsBrewing (26/12/04)

Hi All, 
The wonderful wife gave me a Coopers Lager kit for Christmas. 
Any recipe suggestions for this kit, am looking for something other than the usual K&K.
Have looked on the Coopers site and am less than impressed with the Lawnmower recipe they had there!

Cheers
David :chug:


----------



## Weizguy (26/12/04)

This used to be on their website:

This is a very different beer, with the colour of a pale ale, the tangy flavour of a lager and the full body of an Indian Pale Ale.

Ingredients:
1.8 kg Coopers Lager kit
1 kg Copers amber malt extract
125 g Cracked Cara Munich grain
500 g sugar
50 g Tettnang hop pellets

Kiwi neighbour sez it reminds him of Mac's Gold... or is it Max Gold (an overhopped mid-strengther)?

Not too painful for the effort, anyway

BTW, Coopers is prob better than Wander, tho.  
Maybe U should introduce the missus to 3 kg kits, Munton's premium, or Fresh Wort, and tell her about the money U'd save compared to buying the same beer style in a commercial form. Savings of $100 is not uncommon.  

Cheers and seasonal salutations.

Seth


----------



## morry (27/12/04)

Do you have any experience with racking or dry hopping? What yeast will you be using? This can change the profile of the beer significantly.


----------

